# How do I rename a customised/created colour profile



## Antonio Correia (Jul 12, 2019)

I have made a profile for a certain ambient light conditions with the Oly 5 II. The profile is saved under the Library folder but I want to rename it.
I will be using several profiles for other lighting conditions.
The system accepts the new name but LR doesn't even after having been re-started.
How to overcome this difficulty ? Thank you !


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 12, 2019)

The name that Lightroom uses is an internal name, written inside the profile. Renaming the file on disk does not work. You should be able to rename it by right-clicking on it, but only in Camera Raw, not in Lightroom.


----------



## Antonio Correia (Jul 13, 2019)

Johan Elzenga said:


> The name that Lightroom uses is an internal name, written inside the profile. Renaming the file on disk does not work. You should be able to rename it by right-clicking on it, but only in Camera Raw, not in Lightroom.



Thank you Johan for the kind reply.
Doesn't make sense, does it ?
I have bought the white balance calibrator and now I must go to ACR if I want to use it !
If I want to use 3, 4, 5 profiles, I have to go around, waist time in opening the files in ACR to return to LR !
I may be wrong but I can't find the renamed profile in ACR ! And I can't rename it clicking on the right side.
Am I doing something wrong, am I missing something or is this a bug or whatever ?...
Do I have to import the profile ?
Cheers Johan ! Have a nice week end !


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Jul 13, 2019)

The way I have done it, at least for profiles generated from LUTs (I hope this works with DCPs, haven't tried that) is:

In Lightroom, right-click the profile in the Profile Browser, and choose Show in Finder so you can see the profile on the desktop.
Open the  profile in a text editor. The example below is in BBEdit.
Find the filename in the text (you can see below it's under "crs:Name"), and edit it.
Save the file.
Restart Lightroom. The profile should now be listed the way you want it.




By the way, it's a similar situation with ICC profiles, like if you want to change the name of a display or printer profile in menus inside an application. Applications do not display the filename; you have to change it inside the file using Apple ColorSync Utility. Paste the filename (without the extension) into the ASCII Name and Unicode Name fields.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 13, 2019)

Antonio Correia said:


> Thank you Johan for the kind reply.
> Doesn't make sense, does it ?
> I have bought the white balance calibrator and now I must go to ACR if I want to use it !
> If I want to use 3, 4, 5 profiles, I have to go around, waist time in opening the files in ACR to return to LR !
> ...


Your screenshot shows Adobe Color as the profile that is selected. You can’t rename the default profiles, only your custom profiles.


----------



## Antonio Correia (Jul 31, 2019)

Thank you Johan ! 
Only now I was able to come here !
Excuse me.
Cheers !


----------



## LouieSherwin (Aug 1, 2019)

For ease of management of ICC profiles there is also ColorThink from Chromix.com. Not only does it have a rename function it also has tools for evaluating your profiles. The 3D comparison is much more accurate than is provided in ColorSync Utility. Again this is only for ICC profiles not the Adobe camera profiles.

-louie


----------



## Antonio Correia (Aug 1, 2019)

Thank you Louie !
Very kind of you to give me that tip.
Indeed, I will have to spend more time on this subject...
Cheers !


----------

